# How do I add a pic to my profile, using my phone?



## EatLoveMove (Jul 27, 2011)

Or can I only do that from a PC?


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2011)

Is the pic on your phone? You should be able to go to the User CP and add it there as long as its on your phone already.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 27, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:


> Or can I only do that from a PC?


 
Yeah, we'll need more information. 

Starting out: What kind of phone? (brand and model and OS if you can)


----------



## EatLoveMove (Jul 27, 2011)

TomatoMustard said:
			
		

> Yeah, we'll need more information.
> 
> Starting out: What kind of phone? (brand and model and OS if you can)



It's a HTC Wildfire, Android OS.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you using the DC app?


----------



## EatLoveMove (Jul 27, 2011)

TomatoMustard said:
			
		

> Are you using the DC app?



Yep.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jul 27, 2011)

Unfortunately the app doesn't allow you to upload photos. You can try it through the mobile web option doing it like you would on your computer, or you can do it through your computer by either emailing the photo to yourself or using the USB cable that should have come with your phone.


----------



## EatLoveMove (Jul 27, 2011)

TomatoMustard said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the app doesn't allow you to upload photos. You can try it through the mobile web option doing it like you would on your computer, or you can do it through your computer by either emailing the photo to yourself or using the USB cable that should have come with your phone.



Thanks! I'll upload a photo from my PC.


----------

